
TrapTap – A Wireless Speed Trap Indicator - adamjohn
http://Izh7FiYw.kckb.st
======
jeffehobbs
Good luck! You will need it, because this is one of those ideas that starts
with:

Step 1: Everyone owns and uses our product.

~~~
mchahn
No matter what the percentage of all drivers own one, whenever one owner gets
nailed at a trap all the rest that pass by don't get nailed by the same trap.
So it only takes a small percentage (one of a thousand?) in your area for it
to start working.

